# "Cleaning" Solution



## bovinewines (Dec 28, 2007)

So...I'm looking at what's in B-Brite and I'm starting to wonder if I could use OxyClean (or similar) for cleaning wine equipment?


Thoughts?


----------



## Waldo (Dec 28, 2007)

Sure can


----------



## Jwhelan939 (Dec 28, 2007)

OxyClean is what I use. It's a good way to save some money. Just don't get it on your hands, it burns a bit!!!


----------



## uavwmn (Dec 29, 2007)

Where can you get OxyClean?


----------



## Joanie (Dec 29, 2007)

Target


----------



## bovinewines (Dec 29, 2007)

I found it at my local grocery store...over in the laundry detergent section.


----------



## wildridge (Dec 29, 2007)

I've used Oxyclean, Sun, and an a dollar store off brand. It all worked great for me. I love to watch it dissolve the grime in the carboy.


----------



## Dean (Dec 29, 2007)

B-Brite *is* Oxyclean with a pink color and a bit more filler. You sure can use it to clean, and you'll find it's much cheaper too.


----------



## smurfe (Dec 29, 2007)

I use Oxy-clean or the Dollar Store version all the time for a cleaner. You can find it everywhere around here.


----------



## PeterZ (Dec 31, 2007)

B-Brite, OxyClean, _et al,_ are organic peroxides. They used to be hideously expensive until some chemical company (I forget who) figured out how to synthesise them. Now they are everywhere.


----------



## JimCook (Dec 31, 2007)

On a call to George several months ago asking a similar question, he noted that it may be beneficial to find a 'non-sudsing' version of Oxy-Clean, as it comes in different varieties. No suds means no soap foam which means easier rinsing.


- Jim


----------



## bovinewines (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeah...I've noticed that Oxyclean has "reformulated" their stuff and they don't list what's in it. However, I found a store brand (probably licensed the original formula from Oxy!) that does list its ingredients (typically sodium precarbonate...). I ended up getting this store brand (aka Safeway) which was cheaper than Oxy but I suspect will do just as good for my needs.


----------



## joeswine (Jan 4, 2008)

I never really thought about it are they that close ,I pay I believe 14.95 for 5lbs. of B/brite,and do they really do the same quaility of a job?




*Edited by: joeswine *


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 4, 2008)

I thought B Brite is also a sanitizer. Am I wrong?


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 4, 2008)

According to the cleaning and sanitizing article in the resources partion of this fine wines site, It says B Brite cleans and sanitizes while Oxy clean cleans only


----------



## joeswine (Jan 4, 2008)

THATS what I thought,its a 1/2 hr.contact sanitizer and cleaner,there are others in its catagory,but I don't think oxiclean does the same work?


----------



## myway22 (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm not sure it does both. This is what is posted with the Winexperts Cleaning and Sanitizing directions:




The first step is to clean your equipment and hands. We recommend an oxygen-based cleanser like EasyClean, 1-Step or B-Brite. You can also use a chlorine-based product called C-Brite. *Once everything is clean, then you* *sanitize*. The best way to sanitize is with a 1.25% sulfite solution made with either Potassium Metabisulfite (K-Meta) or Sodium Metabisulphite (Na-Meta) .


----------



## bovinewines (Jan 4, 2008)

I may be overly cautious, but that's what I do...I always and clean and then sanitize...even when I used B-Brite, I still sanitized seperately.....


----------



## myway22 (Jan 4, 2008)

I do the same, I was just offering that to the previous post that says B-Brite does both. It might, but according to what I've read, you should still do both.


----------



## Jwhelan939 (Jan 4, 2008)

I also use both oxyclean free, and Na-meta. I was wondering if it is much more beneficial to use K-meta. I know its more expensive, but would it better protect and sanatize?


----------



## masta (Jan 5, 2008)

Jwhelan939 said:


> I also use both oxyclean free, and Na-meta. I was wondering if it is much more beneficial to use K-meta. I know its more expensive, but would it better protect and sanitize?




No benefit from using K-meta compared to Na-meta for sanitizing since the active ingredient SO2 is the same in both products and Na-meta actually contains a bit more SO2 (Na-meta = 67.4% and K-meta = 57.6%)


----------



## Jwhelan939 (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh okay. I love all this chemistry stuff!!!! Its so interesting.


----------



## joeswine (Jan 6, 2008)

IS OXIY CLEAN FOOD GRADE////


----------



## PeterZ (Jan 7, 2008)

joeswine said:


> IS OXIY CLEAN FOOD GRADE////




Probably not, unless they buy it from the same manufacturer as B-Brite does. Since the OxyClean I get now comes with little blue crystals in it, and I don't know what they are,I don't use it. All of these oxygen-based cleaners are organic peroxides, so their action is the same as hydrogen peroxide.


Since chlorine and peroxides are oxidizers, they will react with sulfite,it is a good idea to rinse with a sulfite solution after using them so the sulfite in the must or wine will not be reduced to dangerously low levels.*Edited by: PeterZ *


----------



## Lloyd1 (Feb 2, 2008)

What about Iodophor? BTF is one brand ..... I think it does both. ??


----------



## joeswine (Feb 2, 2008)

I"LL STICK WITH MY B-BRITE AS A DUEL COMPONENT&lt;NO QUESTIONS THEN



SEE YOU



*Edited by: joeswine *


----------



## PeterZ (Feb 4, 2008)

Lloyd, I think iodophor is an iodine solution of some kind. Iodine is also an oxidizer. I think the "no rinse" applies more to beer than wine, as beer doesn't use sulfite. I am, however, speaking based on the way it looks, not by looking on the label for an active ingredient.


----------



## Lloyd1 (Feb 4, 2008)

PeterZ, Iodophor is a cleaner, and no rinse sanitizer.


I recently had a chance to use it for both.
I was impressed, and like it.
If youare not familiar withits capabilities, may I offer some of the knowledge I recently aquired.


http://www.bayareamashers.org/content/maindocs/iodophor.htm


.


Here is an interesting audio on Iodophor.
Please let me know if you can not download it.


http://www.yuntaa.com/FileManager/DetailsView.aspx?FileID=45482D1A9803A77EE040A8C00302151D


Hope I didn't step on any toes.


This is a GREAT forum .... I am learning soooo much!


----------



## PeterZ (Feb 5, 2008)

Lloyd, interesting article. For wine I would still rinse with a sulfite solution, but using iodophor before will insure sanitary conditions, as iodophor is a much stronger bactericide than SO2. For those of you who remember my discussions of hard surface sanitizers, iodophor does qualify under EPA and FDA rules as a hard surface sanitizer. SO2 does not.


----------



## acesover (Feb 20, 2008)

why do you need to rinse off equipment after sanitizing it? cant i just wipe it off with a paper towel?


----------



## masta (Feb 20, 2008)

Many sanitizers are no rinse and no wipe also such as SO2.


----------



## acesover (Feb 21, 2008)

but why do i have to rinse after sanitizing with meta? i understand during fermentation you dont want any extra meta in there but after that i dont see why you need to rinse does it help sanitise or are you just rinsing the meta off?


----------



## PeterZ (Feb 22, 2008)

Don't rinse after sanitizing with meta. There won't be enough left on the surface to be detectible in the wine. Just remember to pour the sanitizing solution out before adding the wine.


----------



## hannabarn (Feb 22, 2008)

PeterZ said:


> Don't rinse after sanitizing with meta. There won't be enough left on the surface to be detectible in the wine. Just remember to pour the sanitizing solution out before adding the wine.


 Now that makes the most sense to me in my humble opinion, That's the way I have been doing it!


----------

